# Team # 5



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here is Team # 5 KY archery season started saturday.


----------



## Tanner98 (Aug 25, 2012)

Our season starts October 1st here in Illinois.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I start October 1st


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

I start Oct 1st in illinois


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

What counties in il are you guys in? I'm in Montgomery


----------



## hardcorehunter1 (Dec 13, 2011)

im in kane (northeast)


----------



## Tanner98 (Aug 25, 2012)

Madison County (Midwest). I've been seeing quite a few deer here. Only 3 more weeks! :angel:


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I've been getting tons of does on trail cam but have yet to see a big buck


----------



## Tanner98 (Aug 25, 2012)

I saw 3 nice 8-pointers running together across a bean field on my property yesterday evening.


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

Any luck yet


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

I killed a big doe Tuesday night. I can't remember how to post pictures though lol.


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

shot my 1st doe of the year shot it at 25yds and went 60yds and fell over


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

but AT won't let me upload pics


----------

